
How we can use light to see deep inside our bodies and brains - zeristor
https://youtube.com/watch?v=awADEuv5vWY
======
zeristor
Holographic imaging of the human brain using lasers.

It seems this was announced at the TED talk, I don’t think journalists have
picked up on it.

The PR is refreshingly low key at conveying how impressive this is. Or maybe
it’s because I studied lasers

To quote the aliens “6EQUJ5“

